# Just two more pictures of Duke -The Dobermann



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Just thought I would share two more pictures of Duke.
He is about 14 months old now, and maturing more physically now.
I have been showing him, with some success.
The only ones I should mention are:

His Puppy of Group
7th out of 50 in puppy sweepstakes
RBOB over Adult competition when he was in Puppy Class.

Other than that.. we haven't done much! But it has been fun lol
I have 8 Challenge Certificates, and just need one more now for his NZ CH (it's very easy over here lol)... So here's hoping! lol

oh.. here are the pics!


Tail up please!










Good... now stop moving your head! lol


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He's so handsome!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

He's very pretty! Will he fill out or is that as big as dobies are supposed to get? (I've only ever met one before and it was a floppy puppy )


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is stunning! Congrats on the wins too.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I need a guard dog...I want a dobe...they look intimidating and the trailer park people around me would NEVER mess with my property....but I love their personalities and I like the fact that they are very similar to poodles.....when a poodle is totally stripped naked, dont you think they even resemble dobies?
He is really gorgeous. Lemme ask you, did you waiver back and forth over cropped ears, or was it never an issue for you?


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I am thinking that cropping ears is illegal in NZ. It is in the UK and various other places in Europe I think. I also think that docking tails is illegal in the UK, but there are some exceptions such as if your vet thinks the dog needs the tail docked for hunting purposes. I really think its just an excuse because the person wants the tail docked.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Spencer said:


> He's very pretty! Will he fill out or is that as big as dobies are supposed to get? (I've only ever met one before and it was a floppy puppy )


Thanks, This is as much as he will fill out height wise, but he will fill out in the body more, hopefully in the chest department lol
His breeder told me the males in her line were late developers, and this is certainly what I have seen in his father. I will upload pics. He father is now over 3 years, and has filled out Substantially, and is doing very well.



partial2poodles said:


> I need a guard dog...I want a dobe...they look intimidating and the trailer park people around me would NEVER mess with my property....but I love their personalities and I like the fact that they are very similar to poodles.....when a poodle is totally stripped naked, dont you think they even resemble dobies?
> He is really gorgeous. Lemme ask you, did you waiver back and forth over cropped ears, or was it never an issue for you?


Lol! Duke is such a big softy! Yes, I find they are very similar to poodles! I have heard Poodles often described as Dobies in Drag! 

Never had to waiver over cropped ears, as it isn't an option in NZ.. it's illegal, and has been for some time! I am just praying that the tail docking ban will, as his tail is like a bloody whip! He wags it so fast, that I would hate to think what it would be like if it was full length!!

Here's his father (Grandson of AM CH Cambria's Cactus Cash -Famous American Dobermann)

Puppy in Show 









Intermediate in Show









and the best picture of all won't upload !! I will try later


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

So handsome!! I love the natural ears :biggrin:




jak said:


> I find they are very similar to poodles! I have heard Poodles often described as Dobies in Drag!


Funny link Breed Specific Legislation - Dog Disguise Kits


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Sapphire-Light said:


> So handsome!! I love the natural ears :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!

OMG where did you find that ?? haha... That is so funny, really brings a meaning to Dobermanns in Drag haha


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Here we are!

Stud Dog in Show 










This is Duke's father by the way  in case anyone wondered..


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jak said:


> Lol! Duke is such a big softy! Yes, I find they are very similar to poodles! I have heard Poodles often described as Dobies in Drag!


HAHAH this is so true I agree Dobies are similar to poodles ! 

My sister was originally set on getting a dobie but then when she got the chance to groom a standard poodle she fell in love. 

I took some pictures of Enzo a while ago playing with a dobie and seeing both of them was hilarious they had the same moves and temperament


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a magnificent dog! My friend had a fabulous Dobe named "Otis" who was one gentle giant, only those who didn't know him might think otherwise. One day the next door neighbors had a house painter up on a ladder painting their second story shutters. Otis was running about and my friend went out and called him in: "Listen mister, you come here right this minute," to which the frightened painter replied, "I'm not going anywhere with that crazy horse running around!" ha ha, that Dobe was such a timid boy he was afraid of the feather duster!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

jak said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> OMG where did you find that ?? haha... That is so funny, really brings a meaning to Dobermanns in Drag haha


LOL, I first saw it in a dog magazine, they where talking about dobermanns and they added the pic with the poodle suite and below they said someting like "tired of people given you means looks and critiques about having a dog labeled dangerous, now you can disguise him and made him pass as a friendly poodle" :rofl:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Jak

Really great photos. I like your dob and his father is awsome. Congratulations on your performance wins with Duke.. way to go !!

Dobermans were one of my favorite breeds when I started to look into dog shows, and I really wanted to purchase one, but found out I was severley allergic to dogs which shed and gave up my dream of a doberman long time ago. They are so elegant and intelligent, also a wash and wear dog. One that you can wash 10 minutes before going into the ring and not need to blow dry.. A poodle.. Well this is a totally different story,


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Dobies are so wonderful , and I love that you left the ears down


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

He is a beautiful dog. I love dobes, we had one many years ago that was the best dog ever.


----------

